# Post your XD's!



## Guest

Thought we should see those XD's out there...I'll start.


----------



## Guest

*There's only one substitute*

*If it cannot be a 1911 45 ACP, than its gotta' be an XD:smt1099 *


----------



## waterburybob

XD-45 Tactical


----------



## -gunut-

waterburybob said:


> XD-45 Tactical


I love the look of the longer slide!


----------



## tomkk

XD9 Subcompact


----------



## tex45acp

Here's my XD-45 Service in it's Broomeland Max Con V with a double mag carrier. I comfortably carry it IWB.









When it is out of the holster and playing the home defense roll, I hang a porch light out front for better illumination of things that go bump in the night:


----------



## mustgo69

Nice, I am still searching.


----------



## Maximo




----------



## Todd

Older pic. I've added a DGR isnce then.


----------



## Rustycompass

... nothing fancy, I don't seem to have the knack for good photos like BrassBalls seems to be able to produce... :smt102


----------



## tundraman




----------



## jeepgirl

here's mine!


----------



## Shipwreck

Kewl. is that a green frame, or is it just the flash?


----------



## justin81

They had the green framed 40s when I bought my 9. They are great looking!


----------



## Guest

imgimg

I love my XD 9 SC. It is very accurate and just about perfect. It knocked my P99 out of the starting lineup.


----------



## Guest

I have read all the FAQ's on how to upload a picture and it is not working. I thought I was a fairly savvy computer person, but this has me wondering. Any suggestions? :smt022


----------



## jeepgirl

Shipwreck said:


> Kewl. is that a green frame, or is it just the flash?


that's OD green, my favorite color. couple of the guys crack jokes about my "pretty green gun" but i had to have it.


----------



## jeepgirl

Cockroach said:


> I have read all the FAQ's on how to upload a picture and it is not working. I thought I was a fairly savvy computer person, but this has me wondering. Any suggestions? :smt022


gotcha covered.


----------



## Hiwbiwwy

I just got the XD45 and love it.


----------



## J.R.

Good looking XD'S guys:mrgreen: Hiwbiwwy,POST SOME PICTURES OF THAT DAEWOO DP-51,so I don't look or sound like the only person on this board thats got 1 J.R.


----------



## spyderdude

My new XD45 ACP Service


----------



## Hiwbiwwy

As requested. Here is the Daewoo posing with the XD's.








Looks a little rough, but she's a good shooter.


----------



## XD9OD

I guess i'll be the other owner of a "pretty green gun." XD9mm svc. no bells, no whistles, just hollowpoints.


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice gun


----------



## XD9OD

Thank You.


----------



## Spartan

Ok, I'll bite.


----------



## Spartan

Hiwbiwwy said:


> I just got the XD45 and love it.


I really like the DE color; wish mine was. Oh well.


----------



## Old Dominion




----------



## XD9OD

i know my first reply is just on the page back but here's an updated. grandfather's knife after his passing inlcuded as a tribute and my new galco holster  Ain't it still a pretty green gun? Oh, and today was Nation Buy More Ammo Day. Did Just that


----------



## Rustycompass

Hiwbiwwy said:


> I just got the XD45 and love it.


Looks great ... really like that Dark Earth.


----------



## noproblem5671

*My XD45 5"*

With target shot from 10 Yards.


----------



## justin81

Im not to slick with a camera, but this was the best I could come up with.:smt023


----------



## ODgreenwithenvy

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a48/nugebowmofo/IMG_0381.jpg http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a48/nugebowmofo/IMG_0379.jpg Here's a couple of my XD .40 tactical.I used an OD crayon for the lettering.


----------



## sje0123

Here is mine. Picked it up on wednesday. I have put 100 rounds through it so far.


----------



## justin81

I like the bi-tone a lot. I wish they would have had one when I bought mine. Guess I might have to get another one.


----------



## GypsyBill

Got mine a month or so back.. still breaking it in.. about 350 rnds so far..


----------



## jeepgirl

went to the range today and i got some pics of my *brand new* SC bi-tone 9mm and of my good ole' tactical.




























and here is one of me shooting the new one--









(sorry they are kinda blurry)


----------



## propellerhead




----------



## soliz387

I guess I have to :smt023 man I love this gun.


----------



## glennc

My XD9 Service Bi-tone with SW M&P


----------



## a1huntingsupply

My XD-40


----------



## x0rsizm

very nice, very very nice.


----------



## Reglarguy

soliz387 said:


> I guess I have to :smt023 man I love this gun.


thats a purty pic of a sweet gun!


----------



## Spike44

Finally was able to get my XD-9 Sub Compact! I love it!
Also shown my XD-.45 Service model.


----------



## Grip

heres my 9mm, born 8-17-2007, 730 rounds fired at 100% efficiency.


----------



## Texaspoff

*OK some of mine then*



















The XD-9 is my wifes duty pistol


----------



## myxd45




----------



## myxd45




----------



## Big Hand

jeepgirl said:


> that's OD green, my favorite color. couple of the guys crack jokes about my "pretty green gun" but i had to have it.


It is a nice looking gun, I am about to purchase one of my own. I am sure I will get my ration as well. I like it, I am going to buy it. I have looked, touched, and 'played with' that exact handgun. How are you enjoying it?? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks, BH


----------



## myxd45

cool guns , hows the muzzle climp on the sub conpact, I'm thinking of buying a 9mm xd sub conpact because I love xd's now that I own a 45 tactical but want somthing smaller for the house/fun?so any intel is welcome!


----------



## SHADY1475

*My XD-40*


----------



## myxd45




----------



## myxd45




----------



## myxd45




----------



## Ross

I'm a first-time gun owner. For my very first purchase, I bought a new Springfield XD 9mm Service Model. I bought it last weekend and today put 150 shots through it and I love it. Amazing feel and wonderful performance (albeit I have very limited experience).

Here's a gallery of images of the XD9 first day, never fired:
http://www.pbase.com/rosstomson/springfield_armory_xd_9mm

-Ross


----------



## themayer78

My 4" compact 45 is my first gun although I have a decent amount of experience with various guns. I LOVE THIS GUN!!! I WILL HAVE THIS GUN FOREVER!

This is my XD. There are many like it but this one is mine.... you know the rest.



















Can you tell what the wife carries?


----------



## khellandros66

XD-9sc










w/ 16rd mag and extended grip.









Can't wait till later today I will go to the range to test it before carry

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## RossiSS

Here is my XD-40 & some of it's handy work. The shots on the target were taken at 25ft.


----------



## b-diddy

Those are some DEADLY pictures folks! 

Here's a questions.

I've got a Springfield XD .40 (tactical) that I love. It's the only handgun I've got but I'm glad I did my research before buying one and was able to get the one I wanted.

My question is: If you were to do one alteration to the gun - what would you do? Tritium Sights? Porting?

I've got a Viridian Green Sight coming this week for it and I'm pumped to see how it looks.


----------



## bps3040

I would get one of these. After I put together an AR, that will be my next purchase.

http://www.shooterssupply.com/html/lasermax_internal_guide_rod_la.htm


----------



## b-diddy

bps3040 said:


> I would get one of these. After I put together an AR, that will be my next purchase.
> 
> http://www.shooterssupply.com/html/lasermax_internal_guide_rod_la.htm


Have you checked out the Viridian?

http://www.viridiangreenlaser.com/

It's a tad bit bulkier but it sure looks better! Can't wait to check it out this week.

Which make of AR are you going with? I bought a Rock River two weeks ago and they're mounting my Eotech on it Mon or Tues. Sure a lot of cool stuff out there that I'm wanting to get my paws on.


----------



## bps3040

Lol, I am thinking of buying a upper and lower from G&R Tactical and trying to put it together myself....... At least that is my plan.


----------



## b-diddy

Hard to do a "do it yerself"?

I'm really new to this forum and it sounds like there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here who can do major projects on their firearms.

I'm still into bringing my stuff to the pros. I'd rather let them break them.


----------



## Todd

b-diddy said:


> My question is: If you were to do one alteration to the gun - what would you do? Tritium Sights? Porting?


I'd get a trigger job on my service model once I had my SC as my carry gun.

I'd have night sights on the SC. No other mods on carry gun as I feel it can be a liability to have a "tricked out" gun as your carry weapon. I'd never port a carry weapon either. Close quarters shooting and you've blinded yourself or gotten hit with hot gas and debris from your own gun.


----------



## js

bps3040 said:


> Lol, I am thinking of buying a upper and lower from G&R Tactical and trying to put it together myself....... At least that is my plan.





b-diddy said:


> Hard to do a "do it yerself"?
> 
> I'm really new to this forum and it sounds like there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here who can do major projects on their firearms.
> 
> I'm still into bringing my stuff to the pros. I'd rather let them break them.


If I can do it... anyone can...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8666 :smt023


----------



## Todd

bps3040 said:


> Lol, I am thinking of buying a upper and lower from G&R Tactical and trying to put it together myself....... At least that is my plan.


Mating an upper and lower is pretty simple. Put the two pieces together and slide in a couple pins and done. My RRA came as a separate upper and lower in their so called "lockable case" (you can't store the assembled rifle in it, so IMO it's useless) even though I ordered the complete rifle.



js said:


> If I can do it... anyone can...
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8666 :smt023


JS did do one sweet build. All by himself even! :mrgreen: One of these years, when I have no other guns I want, I'll do my own build.


----------



## JeffWard

Todd,

I got the Springfield triger job on my XD45 Service.. It's awesome.

Zero over travel. Almost zero uptake. Short reset. Light, crisp pull...

Do it. You'll be happy.

My XD9SC is just awaiting a matching pair of Trijicons.


Picks of the XD45 mods coming.

Jeff


----------



## JeffWard

You can see the over-travel stop installed on the trigger bar.

JW


----------



## khellandros66

Grip Extension.


----------



## ander254

so how do ya'll like the subcompacts? I held one today and if felt next to nothing in my hand (granted the last gun I held was a glock 30) Do you use the extended mag when you carry it or do you use the flush mount?


----------



## JeffWard

I love my XD9SC for carry. I just got some new leather for it that I'm testing. It's a Dom Hume First Agent holster. So far so good. Rides a little higher nd tighter than my Galco Matrix, and it handles the X9SC and the XD45 Service fine!

Two guns, one carry holster.

Yes, I always carry with my Pearce grip ext, but with the size of my hands, it's darn near REQUIRED...

JW


----------



## Todd

*Here are my two*










XD40 Service and XD9SC.


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## Todd

*A couple more*


----------



## JeffWard

Todd is a proud new Papa... lol... 'bout time.

Lemmie post my last range visit with my XD9SC









The prettiest pictures are the results....
7M Semi-rapid fire... 10 rounds in 10-15 seconds...

JW


----------



## Todd

JeffWard said:


> Todd is a proud new Papa... lol... *'bout time.*


That's an understatement. :smt033


----------



## Justice_Guy




----------



## Natureboypkr

*My 2 main carry pistols*


----------



## AgentV3

May I have the honor of posting the first ever XD(M)?


----------



## Joeywhat




----------



## JeffWard

Latest pic of my XD9SC...

With trigger guard shaved, 
Pearce Grip Extension shaved,
and Armalaser RSS...

And my last 10-shot group at 7M.

JeffWard


----------



## Magnus_yj

Obviously not really any different from any of the other black XD-9s but......................


----------



## Todd

Magnus_yj said:


> Obviously not really any different from any of the other black XD-9s but......................


Sure it is .... it's your very own! :smt023


----------



## Magnus_yj

Todd said:


> Sure it is .... it's your very own! :smt023


Can't argue with that!:mrgreen:


----------



## dmp

New owner, as of tonite!

After firing 50 rounds thru a rental at a local gun shop/indoor range, I decided I felt VERY comfortable with the Springfield XD in the .40 version. So - I did it.






























My wife shot the 9mm version and felt very comfortable to her - she liked it more than the Glock we also rented. I think she'll get one soon.


----------



## Eastex

New guy here with my XD9SC and PPK/S


----------



## DMR06FX4

I'm new to the site so here's my brand new XD40. I bought it on the 10th.


----------



## ski_crazy

A few pics of my XD .45 4" service. I got bored last night and started polishing. Also did the crayon trick to it a couple days ago. Its also has the Pearce grip extension on one of the magazines and combat trigger work.


----------



## RossiSS

Bought my XDM9 last week. I was so impressed with how my XD40 SC shot that I sold my Sig 226 40 to by the XDM.

2 round bursts at 7 yds.









With my 40 SC


----------



## Fusternc

Nice photo work.


----------



## C-Kicks

Bought it last saturday finally shot it last night. Went through about 150 rounds. I am still pretty new to shooting. I need more practice with my aim but I am very happy with the gun. Striped it and cleaned it this morning.


----------



## Ricardokid

Now that's a pretty rig Maximo!!


----------



## Tombstone17

Nice photos as soon as I figure out how to do it


----------



## nanahara

nice!!


----------



## nanahara

cool!!!!!!


----------



## kevinsmith1

*pair of 9's*

finally got around to taking a picture.


----------



## Backlash

XD9Sub


----------



## jmartin

Picked up my XD .45 a couple weeks ago, gone to the range 2 times so far. 

I'll try to post some pictures soon.


----------



## jmartin

Picked up my XD .45 a couple weeks ago, gone to the range 2 times so far.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact




----------



## JBBooks

put this in front of message, exactly as written here:







this has to always be the html code for posts, anywhere


----------



## Pokerhitman

My new family memeber "Shelby"


----------



## cametal

First post, my XD


----------



## VasSigmeister

Both of those are pretty guns!! How are they as far as shooting for you?


----------



## railin93

here's mine...simple and to the point...XD9sc...Speer Gold Dots...


----------



## Illusive Man

Here is my XD40 Service in Dark Earth


----------



## Shipwreck

Illusive Man said:


> Here is my XD40 Service in Dark Earth


Nice photo!


----------



## Illusive Man

Thanks. Photography is one of my hobbies. This was my first attempt at gun porn!!


----------



## SgtMoe

Here's one of mine.....this one gets carried the most.....
and she packs a mean punch......fart


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Illusive Man said:


> Here is my XD40 Service in Dark Earth


damn, besides that I love that dark earth two tone, this picture is awesome. it's so clear and well focused, what camera do you use?


----------



## Sgt Riggs

I agree, great gun and great photo. Congrats on both.



Illusive Man said:


> Here is my XD40 Service in Dark Earth


----------



## TomServo92

My newly purchased XD-9 Service


----------

